
Expanded HTTP Method Support - craigkerstiens
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2013/4/22/expanded_http_method_support?ref=twitter
======
jared314
Now, if web browser would support custom HTTP verbs, you could map application
actions to http verbs and start removing the years of work-arounds that used
GET and POST to tunnel what you really wanted.

~~~
FuzzyDunlop
I think that if this was done, there'd be a surge of blog posts not long after
telling people to just use the original verbs, because everything about them -
caching, idempotence, safeness, etc. - is a known quantity and doesn't change
based on different interpretations of the same verb. Not to mention
ridiculously confusing APIs.

    
    
        TWEET /
        GOOGLE /internet/?query=...
        LIKE /friend/jimmy
        GETPUTPOSTDELETE /i-am-too-lazy-to-use-separate-verbs

~~~
jared314
POST <https://api.twitter.com/1.1/statuses/retweet/:id.json>

POST
[https://www.googleapis.com/youtube/v3/videos/rate?id=1234...](https://www.googleapis.com/youtube/v3/videos/rate?id=1234&rating=like&key={YOUR_API_KEY})

APIs are already confusing for anything beyond CRUD operations.

------
Hovertruck
I'm seeing a 500. Maybe they forgot GET? :)

~~~
codewright
Someday I will understand how corporate blogs break so often. [1]

[1] Has written multiple CMSs that get used on mid-to-high traffic properties.

~~~
ldng
Wordpress ?

------
politician
There is hope for WebDAV SEARCH, the semantic idempotent alternative to
POSTing complex queries which don't fit into GET query params.

------
JakaJancar
As far as I know, Heroku was using Amazon ELBs.

Given that ELB does not support arbitrary methods, does this mean they've
stopped using it?

~~~
amackera
Something tells me they are running their own LBs now.

~~~
the_mitsuhiko
No. Still ELBs. Amazon changed the ELB software silently sometime last week.
Our ELBs all started accepting arbitrary methods.

